# What is so special about a Spoo?



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

I have always had toy poodles and one time, a miniature. I have never had a standard. Always having a tpoo, I still had other breeds of dogs. I had a pair of Aussies for 15 years and the last 12 years, German shepherds imported from Germany of the schutzund line. I've loved them all. All the shepherds, had/have serious health issues. My old girl is still with me, though tiring. I've read often members of the forum saying, "once you have had a SPoo, you'll never go back"

I have been thinking about a large breed companion when my beloved Gitta passes on. What is it that is so outstanding of a SPoo, even in comparison to its smaller counterparts?

I am more than curious as I ponder my future acquisition....I would either get another female shepherd or female SPoo. I do not know anybody with a standard. I know plenty of Labradoodles and they don't float my boat...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm a first time spoo owner but for years I've thought that's the dog I want when the time comes. And I thought right. In training, I've never had a dog that was so tuned into me and what I want. She's very playful , there's a prance that's precious. They have hair that's so nice to bury your face in.

They are very smart and loving. They are classy.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

The spoos I've met are higher energy, higher drive, more "worky" than the minis and toys I've met. It makes some sense since they're closer to their working/hunting heritage than the littler guys, who were basically created to be the companion version of the bigger dogs. There's an extra spice or oomph to them. Could just be the ones I've met, though.

And some of the difference really is just a function of size. Archie has one poodle buddy who's basically just him in a bigger package. But the experience of a 50 lb dog jumping and prancing and happy-dancing all over the place is way different from a 15 lb dog doing the same exact things. Everything is magnified. I'm sure it's either overwhelming or a ton of fun, depending on what kind of person you are.

I feel like a spoo is like a mini poodle, but moreso. A more intense shot of poodle.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Well, not all Spoos are created equal. But I would take a Spoo with Maizie's temperament and looks over any other breed. She is kind, sweet, loving, happy, a nice big size to snuggle with, gentle as a lamb with tiny dogs and babies, loves kids, confident but not cocky, super intelligent, trainable, wants to please most of the time now LOL, doesn't have separation anxiety, isn't whiny, polite, perfect traveler in the car and hotels, eats well but is not obsessed with food, has a wonderful sense of fun and humor, is athletic and a beautiful mover, gets along with all other animals...I could go on! I just love her so much


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

:argh:

I love Addison but right now I'm overwhelmed. We are watching my in laws dog and 4 dogs are just over the top too much. Honestly 3 dogs are too much for me and I don't ever wish to own 3 at a time again.

I go back and forth. I am so in love with my tiny maltese, they are so easy, so light, so affordable, so cuddly... I love Addy too but she's like a herd of horses romping through the house-she has the attention span of a flea (I know, I know she's still a puppy). She has no self awareness-how huge her paws are, where she is stepping-WHO she is stepping on. 

She wants to eat their food-they want to eat hers... I have to feed her in her crate now. And the constant playing.... I'm so exhausted! She is even past her crazy stage! 

Someone show me the off switch please. 

If it were just her and I it would be easier. I love it when we can get next to eachother and cuddles. She is the most empathetic dog I have ever had-but I don't know, maybe mini's and toys are the same? She's my first poodle. I do wish I could shrink her though, she just keeps getting bigger and bigger...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

shell said:


> :argh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes toys are extremely empathetic. When I was ill and in bed for over a week, my young, happy, high energy Timi just "powered down" and spent the entire time in bed with me, just getting up when I did ten minutes here and there to potty and eat. Even as I am recovering, she is still matching her energy level to mine moment to moment. What a perfect dog she is ❤


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

shell said:


> :argh:
> 
> I love Addison but right now I'm overwhelmed. We are watching my in laws dog and 4 dogs are just over the top too much. Honestly 3 dogs are too much for me and I don't ever wish to own 3 at a time again.
> 
> ...


Oh, I've had moments like that, shell. Taking care of 4 dogs is very hard sometimes. 

Empathy is an all-size poodle trait for sure. I have read many sweet stories here on PF and of course experienced it myself. 

How big is Addy now? Keep up the exercise, and maybe get a puppy play group going with other nice dogs in your area. That's one of the only things I agree with Cesar Millan about--"Exercise, discipline, and then affection." I use this motto in working with children too :lol: A child or puppy can't concentrate on working when they have too much pent-up energy. 

Is Addy good with the boys? How do they feel about her?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

lisasgirl said:


> The spoos I've met are higher energy, higher drive, more "worky" than the minis and toys I've met. It makes some sense since they're closer to their working/hunting heritage than the littler guys, who were basically created to be the companion version of the bigger dogs. There's an extra spice or oomph to them. Could just be the ones I've met, though.
> 
> And some of the difference really is just a function of size. Archie has one poodle buddy who's basically just him in a bigger package. But the experience of a 50 lb dog jumping and prancing and happy-dancing all over the place is way different from a 15 lb dog doing the same exact things. Everything is magnified. I'm sure it's either overwhelming or a ton of fun, depending on what kind of person you are.
> 
> I feel like a spoo is like a mini poodle, but moreso. A more intense shot of poodle.


Interesting. Minis are generally known for being the highest drive, most intense of the 3 varieties. A miniature with a standard temperament (a little more laid back than most minis) is desirable to a lot of people.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Interesting. Minis are generally known for being the highest drive, most intense of the 3 varieties. A miniature with a standard temperament (a little more laid back than most minis) is desirable to a lot of people.


Interesting! I hadn't heard that about minis. It could very well be just the spoos I happen to meet.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

lisasgirl said:


> Interesting! I hadn't heard that about minis. It could very well be just the spoos I happen to meet.


Most likely. While some standards can be really high drive, it's not the norm and they generally have much more of an "off switch". My handler shows toys, minis and standards. She breeds toys and standards. Can't stand the minis - except for the few who have more calm, standard like temperaments. There are always exceptions, but that does seem to be the general consensus among most people I know who have experience with both varieties.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For me my spoos are like sailing America's Cup yachts to train and working my GSD is like trying to steer the Titanic after the iceberg has been sighted. I love Peeves and I have figured him out and we've been plugging away at rally with some success. But seeing Lily with bright affect and a happy wagging tail when she returns to me with the right article or watching her jump is poetry in motion. Javvy is a work in progress but he has great drive and will become all that Lily is and maybe then some too since I won't make the mistakes with him that I did with her.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I have had 3 minis and 3 Portuguese Water Dogs which are very poodle like and are the same size as standards.

I have loved all of my minis and all of my PWDs. You can have a hyper dog of any size. For me it is more of a size issue. I prefer to have a dog that I in my older years can pick up. So we won't be getting any more large dogs. If you like large dogs and you like poodles, I think you will be very happy with a standard poodle.


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> Well, not all Spoos are created equal. But I would take a Spoo with Maizie's temperament and looks over any other breed. She is kind, sweet, loving, happy, a nice big size to snuggle with, gentle as a lamb with tiny dogs and babies, loves kids, confident but not cocky, super intelligent, trainable, wants to please most of the time now LOL, doesn't have separation anxiety, isn't whiny, polite, perfect traveler in the car and hotels, eats well but is not obsessed with food, has a wonderful sense of fun and humor, is athletic and a beautiful mover, gets along with all other animals...I could go on! I just love her so much


This is what I dream of for our family! I hope I can do as good a job training and socializing our puppy as you must have done with Maizie.


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Most likely. While some standards can be really high drive, it's not the norm and they generally have much more of an "off switch". My handler shows toys, minis and standards. She breeds toys and standards. Can't stand the minis - except for the few who have more calm, standard like temperaments. There are always exceptions, but that does seem to be the general consensus among most people I know who have experience with both varieties.


Tell me about this "off switch"! I keep hearing that expression, but what does it mean in practice? Do people train dogs to "relax" on command? I am new to dog ownership as an adult.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

WinnieJane said:


> Tell me about this "off switch"! I keep hearing that expression, but what does it mean in practice? Do people train dogs to "relax" on command? I am new to dog ownership as an adult.


Archie's a mini, but his "off switch" just recently started kicking in. In his case, it means he'll run like a maniac at an off-leash park, but chill out once you come back inside. Or he'll drop his ball on you over and over again to get fetch going, but if you're busy doing other things he'll give up and go find something else to do rather than harassing you endlessly.

When I first got him as an older puppy, he had to be constantly occupied or he just wouldn't stop running around, chasing things, or bothering the humans in the house. We were going through bully sticks like crazy because he would only lie still if he was either sleeping or chewing on something. Now that he's almost 2 years old he has a better grasp of when it's active/play time and when it isn't, and he adjusts to the downtime much more easily. That ability to "power down" for quiet time without complaining is the off-switch.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh, I've had moments like that, shell. Taking care of 4 dogs is very hard sometimes.
> 
> Empathy is an all-size poodle trait for sure. I have read many sweet stories here on PF and of course experienced it myself.
> 
> ...


Hubby and I took care of 4 dogs at one time for probably 4 to 5 years, all Toys, and all different ages. Although I wouldn't change those years for anything, it was just too much for us. Especially financially. Of course we have always had cats too, and at one time, it was 4 Poodles and 3 cats. We were able to take care of everyone just fine, and thankfully, no major disasters, but it made DH and I have to work even harder to keep our finances in check.

When 2002 came, all we had was Trina and Kaydee, and then 3 cats too, and I told myself, never again would I ever have 4. Even 3 was too much. But 2 was the perfect number for us. It just worked out good for us.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Beagle and Pembroke Welsh Corgi person here (other breeds owned mutts, golden retriever, shetland sheep dog, toy poodles) For years and years, I wanted a standard poodle, I just loved their self assured graceful pressence. We got Lola 2 years ago at 9 weeks. She is lovely, smart (which we expected), head strong, athletic, and as long as we are able, we will have a standard poodle.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh, I've had moments like that, shell. Taking care of 4 dogs is very hard sometimes.
> 
> Empathy is an all-size poodle trait for sure. I have read many sweet stories here on PF and of course experienced it myself.
> 
> ...


She is about 40lb right now and will be six months old at the end of the month. You are right about the exercise and everything. We would like to take her to doggy daycare a couple times a week but the place where we took our classes, considers theirs a school and it's crazy expensive and you have to sign up for so many weeks. The other place we really love will only take spayed and neutered dogs and I would like to wait till she's about a year to have that done.

On a side note, we had a fantastic bonding moment tonight when I was grooming her on the grooming table.  I trimmed up her topknot and brushed her out and got lots of cuddles and smooches and got to whisper in her ear what a good girl she is. She's so unbelievably sweet when I can get her one on one.

Part of my problem too is one of my malts is insanely jealous of her. He has always been a mama's boy and his mama is his mama. He is also the one who always tries to play with her. *eyeroll* She loves her little big brothers and for the most part they seem to really adore her-but we are not without our issues. 

As a rule they are not allowed to play together because she has accidentally injured them in the past. She has gotten much better but we still have to keep on eye on them constantly.

DH is set on having spoos the rest of our lives.  I keep going back and forth-I really like my little lap dogs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Settle or relax on command is something to be taught/trained. You have to look deep to find Lily's off switch. She would retrieve toys all night long if we let her. Lights out tell her it is time to stop. If you want to appreciate a breed that generally has a hard to find off switch watch someone work a border collie.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Standard Poodles are excellent, imposing watch dogs and no disclosure is necessary to your home insurance company! My husband installed security cameras and we have a monitor in the kitchen. Buck watches the monitor! He has that command! He's also learned "go to the gate", but doesn't bark mindlessly at walkers or bicycles, but does bark if someone lingers, or parks or if there is some change. A Mylar balloon ran outta gas and was hanging around which merited an alarm. I prefer a "need to know" barker.

The other thing which Lily CD mentioned is that 'bright affect" which never seems to leave a Poodle. They may be old chronologically, but they don't seem to age the way other large breeds do. My neighbor's 7 year old guard Rottweilers can't be bothered to patrol the fence any more. I want a big dog with a zest for life until old age infirmities prevent it.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Up until 3 y/o Gracie was a paranoid guard dog (she chose her occupation). I have taught her to half-bark/whisper-bark when people walk past she is supposed to tell me but not bring down the roof. When someone unknown comes inside the gate or to the door she growls menacingly but desists and wags her tail when I accept them. She is learning. When she was a puppy she was hyper everything inside and out. Now she is calm and careful inside and can retrieve a ball in a cluttered room without incident. When she wants to play rough she goes out her doggy door and waits the other side _*looking*_ in. When I follow she will give an expressive play bow and the fun begins. Fights, chase, retrieve, tug or just jumping for the joy of it. She tailors her level of activity to the playmate. Inside calm and considerate outside a devilish dervish of delight. I have trained and owned a lot of dogs and though spoodles are a difficult dog in early training, they make up for it as they mature. Their focus and patience in training is greater than any other dog i have known. I would reiterate "'Once you have owned a (trained) spoodle you would want no other breed as a companion large house dog"
Eric


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

This is really good reading...on so many levels. Even the amount of dogs one has in the house and whom one becomes responsible for. Money is required to feed, care, vet, groom and heaven help us if there are medical issues. But, time matters. The breeder of my youngest (4-year-old) and very intense german shepherd, said that it was quality vs quantity for time that is needed for every individual dog. I don't have the time for individual guality. Today, I threw a doggie back pack on my back and stuffed poor little Fenton into it, even though I think he is a bit small yet, considering all the straps. But, how do you choose? Really. And I think that becomes the problem more so, when you are dealing with different sizing and energies of dogs. When I had 3 shepherds, all healed on the left, in sync. The toy poodle (RIP), simply stayed home. it changes. The dynamics changes. I appreciate this thread because it is giving me so much research to learn and make great choices going forward. Thank you.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

You are so right about quality vs quantity and time. When we just had one dog he was remarkably well behaved, when we started adding others we started having issues here and there. It is just so easy to stay focused when you only have one. I think, in the future we will only have one pup at a time.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I love poodles. I have have had all sizes. I simply love having a large poodle to cuddle and play with. I love the bigger expressions on their faces, I love to see them play in "HD" and I love the "wow" factor when I'm walking around with a large poodle.

Standard Poodles just fit my lifestyle but I understand they don't fit everyone's. I originally wanted a small standard and my girl is small (22-23 in) [I know she's technically average but small compared to the ones I see] but I would not mind at all if she was 27 inches tall! There is just nothing like seeing a beautiful, regal standard poodle. They are show stoppers and they move with pride.

I can say the same about the smaller poodles as well but there is nothing like seeing those amazing poodle qualities magnified to large than life size!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

WinnieJane said:


> Tell me about this "off switch"! I keep hearing that expression, but what does it mean in practice? Do people train dogs to "relax" on command? I am new to dog ownership as an adult.


Off switch: chill in the house but plenty of energy for being active/hiking/playing/zoomies etc. outside.


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm far from the foremost authority on standards so take it for what its worth. You don't own a standard poodle, it owns you. 

We sat on the picnic table tonight and watched our young dog do its thing in the field and my only regret is that I have no video to back this up. Run, pounce, trot, run, run, run. It truly is magnificent to watch. That in addition to what everyone else has commented. 

My opinion is that if your on the fence, wait, research, save/spend the extra money on a well bred example of the breed and if you are true to your situation and desire it is highly unlikely to bring any sort of buyers remorse.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

lisasgirl said:


> *The spoos I've met are higher energy, higher drive, more "worky" than the minis and toys I've met. It makes some sense since they're closer to their working/hunting heritage than the littler guys, who were basically created to be the companion version of the bigger dogs. There's an extra spice or oomph to them. Could just be the ones I've met, though.*
> 
> And some of the difference really is just a function of size. Archie has one poodle buddy who's basically just him in a bigger package. But the experience of a 50 lb dog jumping and prancing and happy-dancing all over the place is way different from a 15 lb dog doing the same exact things. Everything is magnified. I'm sure it's either overwhelming or a ton of fun, depending on what kind of person you are.
> 
> I feel like a spoo is like a mini poodle, but moreso. A more intense shot of poodle.



I suspect it is just the ones you've met. No doubt they vary. You should see Matisse (more than Maurice) when he sees a robin. Or a rabbit. lol. He tenses up, starts vibrating all over, points like a gun dog and the leash is instantly taut. Every muscle in his body is taut. He is so intensely focused on that animal, there's no way I can get his attention. If I let go of the leash, he'd be running fast after the critter. So far, the little animals have kept away when he's off leash. I think they see him coming and sound the alarm to all their friends. haha. When it comes to training, he's all ears. He is really into it and will give me his attention very well. He says, "I've chopped the wood, stacked the hay, swept out the barn. Now what do you want me to do?" He sits in front of me and offers behaviors I might like. There's nothing cuter to me. Maurice is very trainable too, but everything he does is done in a more subtle way. Everything Matisse does is with great gusto. 

I don't think the other sizes are different in temperament. They still have the predatory motor pattern and drives, I think, that the larger ones have, some more intense than others no doubt. Maurice is not nearly as drivey. Both have plenty of oomph. If Matisse had anymore oomph, I'd need to sedate him. lol. Nah, j/k...not anymore... in the house, he just sort of matches my level of oomph. If I'm playful, he'll join in. If I'm chillin' he'll chill. 

I don't own a standard but have met a few. They're very cool. If you think they'd fit your life style and can deal with the energy levels combined with the size, then go for it. High energy in a smaller dog is I think, easier to deal with than in a larger one. You can air lift them if they get out of hand. :act-up: I chose toy size because I'm getting older and after having Chihuahuas, I discovered I liked the little ones for a number of reasons. I use to have bigger dogs all my life but never Poodles. So, it's neat that they come in three sizes. (four, in Europe) 

Matisse was a _very_ active puppy (very) and Maurice more laid back. Now that they are both 3 years old, both of them are very nice in the house...definitely have an off switch, though active and playful when appropriate. They're both exceedingly well behaved and a joy to live with. All three of my dogs are. I also have Jose`, a 14 yr old Chi or Chi mix. 

So, depending on your life style and what kinds of activity you like, one of the three sizes might be just right. A standard might be just the ticket if you're thinking of a larger dog. But I don't know that you'll find a huge difference between the sizes other than size. That is...where size is the determining factor for temperament. I think_ individual _will play a more important role in what the temperament will be like.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

67x said:


> I'm far from the foremost authority on standards so take it for what its worth. You don't own a standard poodle, it owns you.
> 
> We sat on the picnic table tonight and watched our young dog do its thing in the field and my only regret is that I have no video to back this up. Run, pounce, trot, run, run, run. It truly is magnificent to watch. That in addition to what everyone else has commented.
> 
> *My opinion is that if your on the fence, wait, research, save/spend the extra money on a well bred example of the breed and if you are true to your situation and desire it is highly unlikely to bring any sort of buyers remorse.*


I agree with this. GSDs are lovely too. I've had them in the past, more the old fashion kind. Wonderfully intelligent, connected to their owner kind of dogs. Finding a well bred one that isn't crippled looking with his hocks on the ground might be hard in the US. I've seen a couple of good looking ones around here and they both came from Germany it turns out. (I asked). So, you have to be careful. Well, you have to be careful anyhow. But it just seems GSDs are being really wrecked lately. 

But yeah, give it some more thought. See if you can find some to visit with and observe. Spend some more time if you're not sure.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

One does have to be very careful with the lines to choose among for GSD, but I think that applies to all breeds.


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled, lily cd re, you will always have an open invitation to our dog park. Poodlebeguiled I had you pegged for an extreamist of sorts and that's fine. I believe there is an overabundance of love in your heart. 

Cathrine, I'm not sure if I want to punch you in the arm like buds or give you a hug.

Anyway, hear, have a poodle..


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Leila looks so cute!!!!!!!!! I use little girl hair scrunchies for Lily's headfall too. I am keeping Javelin's scissored since I think his boy heart might be offended by scrunchies. I would love it if we could figure out a time and place for a get together. It would be marvelous to have the siblings play together.


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

First of Catherine I apologize for misspelling your name! Second, I very much look forward to the day are poodles can reunite. We are simple people that put our poodle so very high on a pedestal that 'my' only fear would be your disapproval for the lack of obedience, albeit insignificant. You are the sister I never had and I will treat you as such.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is very nice of you. Yes we are relatives, aren't we? And I think when dogs are at home they should just be dogs even if it means some independent spirits win out. I think there is a tracking club in Maine that a friend of mine belongs to. She says they have very good pass rates on their TDs. Maybe if I can get at least one of my crew ready we could come up towards you for a test and a visit and make a proper adventure out of it. Oh and I hadn't even noticed the typo of my name. It is one of those names that is spelled many different ways after all.


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

We will let time play its hand and hope for the best. I'd love nothing more that to watch our poodles play while exploiting the mind of a very intelligent woman. I cant shoot straighter than that. I believe I could learn a thing or two.


----------



## Pshelley (Jan 24, 2019)

Where did you get her? We are in New England and also seniors!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Pshelley said:


> Where did you get her? We are in New England and also seniors!



Assuming you are asking your question of 67X I will answer since my boy is his girl's littermate brother. They are from Madela Poodles in Connecticut. Madela Standard Poodles This link is to their website, but connect through FB. They had a black litter in the summer, but I think are expecting a silver litter too around now.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

As a person who has had poodles for over 50 years, I'll vouch for the fact that minis are usually the most active of the three varieties. Zoe wakes up every morning asking to play ball and generally bouncing around. 

Standard poodle puppies are certainly prone to being wild and rowdy, so a rowdy standard puppy who weighs 40 to 60 pounds may be more than some people can handle.

Puppies of any breed are active and curious and very likely to get into lots of trouble if not supervised. Right now I am thinking long and hard about whether or not I still have the energy and facilities to breed Zoe.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I know this is an old thread, but, as a first-time owner, I just have to say that Spoos really *are* that special. 

Peggy turned 5 months yesterday and her cleverness makes me gasp every day. Yesterday it was when I just casually said, in my regular stream of chatter, "Go get your bully stick and you can chew it up here on the couch with me." She walked over to her toy basket, pulled out a small stump of bully that I'd tossed in there the night before, sauntered over to the couch, and hopped up for a quiet chew.

And oh is she ever a hugger! I'll catch her staring at me and then THUD! She's got her paws across me and her head pressed so hard into my chest, I can't help but laugh (albeit rather breathlessly). Last night I just had to take a photo. It's not the best, but it captures the moment.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

It's fun to look back on this thread. I still feel the exact same way about Maizie, and now Frosty too


----------

